# Looking for a A&S training buddy



## thecalmc (May 26, 2015)

I'm looking for someone to train with on my long road of preparation to hopefully becoming an operator. I'm currently stationed at New River, NC, with H&HS (yes yes, I'm a nasty air winger). I have a gym buddy here on base, but what I'm more interested in is doing ruck runs, swimming, the O Course, the short card, following the 10 week MARSOC prep program perhaps, things outside of lifting and running to help get my ass in as good of shape as possible before putting in a package.

I currently run a 285 PFT, but I'm not a strong swimmer, and that's what I want to improve most. If you're as boot as I am and want to kick some ass together I'm all about it, if you've been around a while and want to kick my ass that's great too.


----------



## MRG717 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey buddy, you still looking for a swim/ruck partner? I'm on Lejeune, I do my own weight lifting program but wouldn't mind finding someone to ruck and swim with.


----------



## thecalmc (Oct 10, 2015)

I am indeed. I still haven't done much in the way of swimming and rucking yet, been focusing on lifting and trying to get some kind of decent nutrition plan down while I live in the barracks. I have done a few five miles, trying to keep a good pace. Definitely kicks my ass the day after a workout. Did one 8 mile where I kept a 9-10 minute pace, that was in cammies with ~50-60 pounds in my pack and nothing in hand. 

I messaged you my info, hopefully we can work out a plan.


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Oct 13, 2015)

When are you shooting to go to selection?


----------



## MRG717 (Oct 13, 2015)

For me, January, I just completed the NSW phys last week and the recruiters said Jan may be booked. Pushing me to April. I'll find out for sure this week. I do have a BRPC cert allowing me orders to BRC so now I'm on the fence of waiting for April or going to BRC.


----------



## Jim Flagan (Oct 13, 2015)

MRG717 said:


> For me, January, I just completed the NSW phys last week and the recruiters said Jan may be booked. Pushing me to April. I'll find out for sure this week. I do have a BRPC cert allowing me orders to BRC so now I'm on the fence of waiting for April or going to BRC.



Whats a BRPC cert?


----------



## thecalmc (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm a ways off from actually attending myself. About to hit my two year mark, so I have another year to go. I'm just trying to get as ahead of the game as possible, get in the best shape possible and then line everything up PME/admin wise as I get closer to that 3 year mark so I can go asap.


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Oct 14, 2015)

I'd say train like you're going in January... There will be drops for certain reasons, such as people being stupid and not bringing everything that they need with them or admin screw ups.

@Jim Flagan 


Jim Flagan said:


> Whats a BRPC cert?


 
I'm thinking it's a BRC Prep Course cert saying that he survived the course.


----------



## THEJUGGERNAUT (Oct 14, 2015)

thecalmc said:


> I'm a ways off from actually attending myself. About to hit my two year mark, so I have another year to go. I'm just trying to get as ahead of the game as possible, get in the best shape possible and then line everything up PME/admin wise as I get closer to that 3 year mark so I can go asap.


Have you talked to a recruiter? If your a NCO(or close to becoming one) there's no reason why you cant start your package now. It may take several months to complete your package and by that time you would be looking at going to the August class. If I were you, I would at least try to get the ball rolling. The process takes enough time itself.


----------



## MRG717 (Oct 14, 2015)

Yea BRPC is the basic reconnaissance primer course required to complete before attending BRC .


----------



## Jim Flagan (Oct 14, 2015)

MRG717 said:


> Yea BRPC is the basic reconnaissance primer course required to complete before attending BRC .



Thanks, I know what BRPC is, I guess I was just a little curious as to why someone would complete BRPC, but not complete BRC.


----------



## MRG717 (Oct 14, 2015)

Jim Flagan said:


> Thanks, I know what BRPC is, I guess I was just a little curious as to why someone would complete BRPC, but not complete BRC.



I lat moved and was TAD to BRPC. Completed it and sent back to parent command. Was for to graduate in September class but I had a death in family and then wife had a baby .So now I'm awaiting a class seat .


----------



## WalkingDead (Oct 15, 2015)

Not currently training for A&S or anything but Im always down for a good ruck or haze fest ! Im going to ISULC next month, im on Lejeune so i ruck on my free time. If your still looking for a partner hit me up brother.


----------



## DRL (Dec 2, 2015)

He


thecalmc said:


> I'm looking for someone to train with on my long road of preparation to hopefully becoming an operator. I'm currently stationed at New River, NC, with H&HS (yes yes, I'm a nasty air winger). I have a gym buddy here on base, but what I'm more interested in is doing ruck runs, swimming, the O Course, the short card, following the 10 week MARSOC prep program perhaps, things outside of lifting and running to help get my ass in as good of shape as possible before putting in a package.
> 
> I currently run a 285 PFT, but I'm not a strong swimmer, and that's what I want to improve most. If you're as boot as I am and want to kick some ass together I'm all about it, if you've been around a while and want to kick my ass that's great too.



Hey bro. I'm on Lejeune but currently I'm at my advanced school in Virginia right now so if we got to work together it'd be sporadic for a bit. Just hit me up if you're interested.


----------



## skook (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm right out side new river and trying to go a&s in a year. Also looking for some guys to ruck and swim with!


----------

